# Moving Tongue & Groove bit



## egal (Dec 18, 2010)

Im making flooring for my house out of 7/8 thick Ash and White oak boards. Because oif the size of the boards 8-14" x 12' I am clamping the boards and moving the router.
My problem is that after one or two passes, the bit moves down a 1/64 to 1/32 and tongue depth is off. I am using a Porter Cable Speedamatic production router and a Whiteside T&G bit with a center bearing. Both are working fine and the collet and depth knob are very tight . I dont believe it is the router as my pencil mark on the base remains in line with the line on the motor housing. Due to some early chip out I am climb milling and the router does jump ahead a little. Could this cause the bit to be pulled down out of the collet? I can check and adjust after every pass of two but that is a lot of wasted time. Any Ideas ? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

egal said:


> Im making flooring for my house out of 7/8 thick Ash and White oak boards. Because oif the size of the boards 8-14" x 12' I am clamping the boards and moving the router.
> My problem is that after one or two passes, the bit moves down a 1/64 to 1/32 and tongue depth is off. I am using a Porter Cable Speedamatic production router and a Whiteside T&G bit with a center bearing. Both are working fine and the collet and depth knob are very tight . I dont believe it is the router as my pencil mark on the base remains in line with the line on the motor housing. Due to some early chip out I am climb milling and the router does jump ahead a little. Could this cause the bit to be pulled down out of the collet? I can check and adjust after every pass of two but that is a lot of wasted time. Any Ideas ? Thanks


I'm guessing so this is a SWAG, try cleaning the collet and then flush with denatured alcohol, also clean the bit shank with alcohol. Last resort try roughing the shank a bit with some 80 grit sandpaper. Don't go nuts with the sandpaper, just wrap the paper around it and give it a twist. 
Good Luck :wacko:


----------



## egal (Dec 18, 2010)

*Moving bit*

Thanks , I think I have it under control now. Cleaned everything and switched to the router table and taking shallower passes. Tx


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope it goes well.......... would love to see some pic's when you get done.


----------

